# CLOMID is one of the best testosterone boosters available!



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Well guys just like the title says!

clomid used during the off time and between cycles can actually increase your testlevels by well over 100% It gets me to about 160% of natural levels on 25 mg per day.

You want a boost in the gym for both size and strength but are not ready for steroids - clomid is the answer

clomid is also an excellent replacement for hcg during the cycle if maintaining testicular size is the goal. Shut down is shut down so neither clomid nor hcg is going to get you producing testosterone while using!

Recovery after a cycle- clomid is by far the best thing to run IMO

ps

Copy and paste from web!!

was 't created by me

So guys what do you think about it???

Love to hear Hacskiii and Ausbuilt opinion


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16422830

fairly interesting


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

inb4 post taken to pieces.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Where did you get that from?

I don't doubt it's validity, but I'd like to see the source.

People on here keep going on about HCG this, and HCG that but I've bothered with it on cycle or blast before PCT and always bounced back fine on just clomid, nolva, and proviron for 4 weeks.

Then again I don't stay on for silly amounts of time and I've never used any 19nors. Just Test and Orals.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

any increase in hormones will be counteracted whether you increase with aas, script meds like clomid or natty herbal test booster, the body reacts to hormone increased exactly the same, shut down to the level of the increase.

for example:

if clomid increased your natty test by 160% then with in a few weeks you will be shutdown by the same so once you come off clomid your test will drop till your body once again recognises the hormone change and then increases it to its natural level.

why would the writer of that c&p assume that an increase in natty test will be left undetected buy an increase in inj hormoes (aas) will be detected and therefore shutdown?

test is test wether its your own increase or inj test, and increase either way has the same effect at the end of the day, 'supression' to get levels back to were your brain want is to be.

this is why i believe all test booster are usless, the only way to effectively increase your hormones if thu injjection or consuming them, not by causing your body to produce more.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lukeg said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16422830
> 
> fairly interesting


Well I might try if successfully managed Clomid sides witch for me are realy Horrible !But at 25mg I might be ok!

If my next blood test come back as bad as on e done month ago I ll try this method and do some bloods to see what s going on!!!


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

raised mine by 300% above baseline same dosage as OP. But e2 rised by 400%.

I was not shut down once I stopped. But gradually levels declined to normal again. I took it as an attempt to restart my hpta because of low lh (secondary).


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

stone14 said:


> any increase in hormones will be counteracted whether you increase with aas, script meds like clomid or natty herbal test booster, the body reacts to hormone increased exactly the same, shut down to the level of the increase.
> 
> for example:
> 
> ...


If this is true what you said right here,what s the point of clomid pct ?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

benki11 said:


> If this is true what you said right here,what s the point of clomid pct ?


Exactly I don't think it's right. Then what is the point of running PCT?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

sprayer said:


> raised mine by 300% above baseline same dosage as OP. But e2 rised by 400%.
> 
> I was not shut down once I stopped. But gradually levels declined to normal again. I took it as an attempt to restart my hpta because of low lh (secondary).


cool mate, but your body will still have raised catabolics to level the extra anabolics out, its great as a pct med for a few weeks it defo increases test. but taking it continuously i cant see how there would be a benifit, and this is what the c&p is leaning towards i think, terying to get ppl on clomid as a bridge between cycles with all this extra test, but it will still be blunted as with any hormone increase.

your body will either suppress your test, increase catabolics to render the increase practicly usless or both. clomid great for pct, not so great as a long term test booster. jmo


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

would be great if it didnt make half the population suicidal


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

stone14 said:


> any increase in hormones will be counteracted whether you increase with aas, script meds like clomid or natty herbal test booster, the body reacts to hormone increased exactly the same, shut down to the level of the increase.
> 
> for example:
> 
> ...


as you say. Test is test.

If your natural production slows down until you hit baseline, does it matter? Surely the amount in the system in the only important factor?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> would be great if it didnt make half the population suicidal


Well that is true lol

But maybe at 25mg a day wouldn't be this bad:laugh:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

benki11 said:


> If this is true what you said right here,what s the point of clomid pct ?


clomid increases lh just like hcg mimics it so both cause an increase, pct cycle durations are fine, but imo not good for a long term test booster.

using it as a long term test booster, if your body cant supress clomids effect then it will increase catabolics to level the test out making it pointless as a supplemented test booster, the test may be there but so will catabolics to level it out. your body cant stay in a high anabolic-low catabolic environment for long before it detects it and goes to work to level it out and bring back the bodies balance (homeostasis)


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Clomid is a know method of kickstarting testicular function again after a cycle. It doesn't solve atrophy but it will help get your nuts working again. It's been used for as long as I can remember, and it's track record speaks for itself tbh.

Used with Nolva, it helps the body regain a normal hormonal balance again, and that's also why you taper off the dosages, so there's no big jump in levels of Test in your system.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

simonthepieman said:


> as you say. Test is test.
> 
> If your natural production slows down until you hit baseline, does it matter? Surely the amount in the system in the only important factor?


what do you mean dude? yes the amount is the important factor, ie if your test is below basline then your body will want to work to increase it back up,


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

stone14 said:


> cool mate, but your body will still have raised catabolics to level the extra anabolics out, its great as a pct med for a few weeks it defo increases test. but taking it continuously i cant see how there would be a benifit, and this is what the c&p is leaning towards i think, terying to get ppl on clomid as a bridge between cycles with all this extra test, but it will still be blunted as with any hormone increase.
> 
> your body will either suppress your test, increase catabolics to render the increase practicly usless or both. clomid great for pct, not so great as a long term test booster. jmo


Yeah I think you have a point when talking about raised catabolics.

I can post my lab work if anyone wants but from what I can remember cortisol was double over range, dhea-s was double also.

Considering the negative e2 rise I think that contributed to not feeling the rise in testosterone. I was a little stronger but nothing to consider great at all. Have been stronger before.

So when you mention catabolics I assume cortisol is one of those you have in mind?

Can I ask do you see this with aas? Does your cortisol go through the roof?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

benki11 said:


> You want a boost in the gym for both size and strength but are not ready for steroids - clomid is the answer


its this part im getting it, its leading reader to belive its a great natty test booster to use in the gym, not for pct.

imo its use is great for pct purposes but i think if you have already normal test levels then taking clomid will shoot test above tour bodies own settings wehich the brain does not like.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

sprayer said:


> Yeah I think you have a point when talking about raised catabolics.
> 
> I can post my lab work if anyone wants but from what I can remember cortisol was double over range, dhea-s was double also.
> 
> ...


yeh cortisol is the boyo, naturally test and cortisol are aroud level in a 24hour period were test will slightly raise above to cause muscle growth and inturn cortisol will raise above to cause muscle wasting.

this happens multi times per day so the body can remove old and damaged cells and then re-grow new cells in there place.

i read a study thats showed the avery human can gain and loose around 14lb in weight, this is pure 100%lbm tissue, in a 12month period, but yet there weight stays exactly the same, this is down to equal amount of tissue being re-placed as it is removed.

the muscles we have now arent going to be the muscle tissue we had 10years ago, all the muscle we damage through training is removed and replaced with new.

so to shoot your anabolics far above the catabolics means that the body cant do its job and there will be an increase in muscle mass over shooting the catabolics job. (which is what we want) but its not what the body wants, if you increase your anabolics in anyway then your body will work to bring back this balance. otherwise we would just keep growing and growing till it causes are death.

so ita all about balance realy.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Another wonderful claiming post with fcuk all proper been looked into before posting


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

sprayer said:


> Can I ask do you see this with aas? Does your cortisol go through the roof?


yes any increase will cause the same reaction, this is why we can get a whats called 'a crash' at the end of a cycle and loose are gains since the anabolics we inject drop to zero and are bodys counter acting catabolics is thru the roof. so we dont just loose gains from having low test, its also from high catabolics, so taking pct meds for 4weeks keeps are test flowing while the body reduces these catabolics bact down to a more natural level.

this is also why staying on aas for a long period at the same dose is realy in effective compared to on and off


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

The copy and paste bits are OK.

The line you made up yourself - "Shut down is shut down so neither clomid nor hcg is going to get you producing testosterone while using!" - spoils it a bit. That's about as harsh as I get. I hope Ausbuilt doesn't see this. Pseudoscience brings out his brusque side. he'll be all writing in bold text and quoting papers at you, then rolling them up like a newspaper and hitting your snout shouting "NO! NO!"

Your balls haven't got a clue what's going on in your bloodstream. They've been drunk on testosterone, marinating in it since you were 13, and are not good judges of what hormones are in your blood. Fortunately, its not up to your bollocks, they just do what they're told. If they detect lutenising Hormone, they will start making testosterone. If they detect HCG, which is pretty much the same peptide, they will manufacture testosterone whether your HPTA is "shut down" or not, even if your blood is more tren than water.

Clomid is quite clever, because it hides estrogen from your HPTA, and its estrogen that its mainly bothered about (not test). It can prevent shutdown when using certain compounds, and your leydig cells (at the back of your nads, near your bum hole) keep on working and don't atrophy. Its not a cure-all, because it probably won't help with progestigenic shutdown from nandrolones or tren, but worth using on cycle. tamoxifen works better at sites in breast tissue, clomid better on your HPTA.

Or so I've read. Unfortunately, PCT science IS a pseudoscience at best. I think most of the research was done by the beauty therapists on the Cacharel stand at John lewis, on their way to becoming fully-licensed nail technicians. Can you imagine PCT even existing in the Arnie days of bodybuilding, pre-internet? Maybe Frank Zane (who was a chemistry teacher) gave it a try, who knows? He still managed to knacker his thyroid with T3.

Dieticians used to have us fooled into thinking they were real scientists until Dr Atkins, a cardiologist, showed that they'd been talking crap and exposed them for the charletans that they are. "Fat makes you fat. Go on a low-fat diet to lose weight". It was such a shock to live on cheese, butter, double cream, bacon egg and sausages, and all the fatty meat I could handle, then lose quarter of a stone a week.

If I'm not on-cycle, I'm probably using a SERM, because I do 4 short cycles followed by four PCTs a year. I recon that PCT meds are good for the older gent like me. The older you get, the more aromatase you have, and less testosterone too. Its my aim never to be forced onto TRT, so although my HPTA may get four 6-week holidays a year, my balls never get a day off.

That's why they're "knackered". See what I did there?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

a thread about using clomid whist on AAS pops up every week , every week its shot down....


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

That statement about levels returning to normal in a matter of weeks.... This is not true for clomid



stone14 said:


> any increase in hormones will be counteracted whether you increase with aas, script meds like clomid or natty herbal test booster, the body reacts to hormone increased exactly the same, shut down to the level of the increase.
> 
> for example:
> 
> ...


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

pugster said:


> a thread about using clomid whist on AAS pops up every week , every week its shot down....


Ausbuilt believes it. You're remembering the weekly boxing match, but forgetting the winner. Looking through those holes must be like reading UK Muscle through a letter box! That rubber, so constraining and yet womb-like. imagine that...oh god....(Zorrin burns himself intentionally with a cigarette)

Every time I see your picture, pugs, I become more convinced that it's Simon Cowell in a gimp-mask.

Are you still shagging Sinnitta occasionally? Because she's still got it, even though she must be, like, 50. I definitely would. I recon the oldest I would go is Lulu, or Dame Helen Mirren after a few drinks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

that ausbuilt believes something doesnt make it right , the rest of your post i have no idea what you are on about


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

pugster said:


> that ausbuilt believes something doesnt make it right , the rest of your post i have no idea what you are on about


Of course you don't. Stick to music management.

Ausbuilt, to his credit, does always back up what he believes with loads of peer-reviewed science journal extracts. I know it doesn't make him right. Also, I'm never swayed by anyones avatar. He could be a 15 year-old boy in real life for all I know, and I could kick his ass. But he sort of sounds like his picture, doesn't he?

No disrespect Simon, I mean pugster. I'm normally in agreement with your posts. And you've got to respect the man who gave us "Zig & Zag" and Robson & Jerome.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Another great topic!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> Of course you don't. Stick to music management.
> 
> Ausbuilt, to his credit, does always back up what he believes with loads of peer-reviewed science journal extracts. I know it doesn't make him right. Also, I'm never swayed by anyones avatar. He could be a 15 year-old boy in real life for all I know, and I could kick his ass. But he sort of sounds like his picture, doesn't he?
> 
> No disrespect Simon, I mean pugster. I'm normally in agreement with your posts. And you've got to respect the man who gave us "Zig & Zag" and Robson & Jerome.


this is the last thread regarding clomids use whist taking AAS , there was one previous to this where ausbuilt posted exactly the same links and was told exactly the same thing- his links had nothing to do with the question that had been asked.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/199580-clomid-eod-same-running-hcg-eod.html

this wasnt just me disagreeing with him btw if you read the whole thread , and as i said he posted exactly the same links to the same question in another thread , which again had nothing to do with what was being asked.

anyone can post studies and links , they need to be about the question in hand tho dont they?

*as for my avi im just using a false one like you, its not really me


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

benki11 said:


> Well that is true lol
> 
> But maybe at 25mg a day wouldn't be this bad:laugh:


lol i ran 100mg a day for 6 weeks  only just dropped to 50 now, ill run 50 for 2 weeks then 25 for 2-4 weeks whatever my tabs allow me to do


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

pugster said:


> this is the last thread regarding clomids use whist taking AAS , there was one previous to this where ausbuilt posted exactly the same links and was told exactly the same thing- his links had nothing to do with the question that had been asked.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/199580-clomid-eod-same-running-hcg-eod.html
> 
> ...


http://jeffreydach.com/2012/06/18/clomid-for-men-with-low-testosterone-by-jeffrey-dach-md.aspx

from ausbuilt link-quiet interesting - don t see why this doctor would like i ll try clomid myself!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

clomid is under estimated by many ppl.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

benki11 said:


> clomid is under estimated by many ppl.


http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1743-6109.2005.00075.x/abstract


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

benki11 said:


> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1743-6109.2005.00075.x/abstract


good reading if you have hypogonadism , in which case you can get testosterone shots for free on the NHS instead of buying clomid


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

benki11 said:


> clomid is under estimated by many ppl.


No it is not! But it used by many as its intended and successfully.

Breaking it down to one simple statement from your first post if clomid was so wonderful that we could just take that and get massive testosterone that was USEFUL for building muscle, do you not think that in this day and age everyone would be doing it that way!?

You can't possible argue that wouldn't be the case because you know they would, even if you don't want to admit it openly!

The fact there are scores of top level mid level and amature bodybuilders NOT using Clomid in this way must surely tell you everything you need to know.

And you can't honestly belive with your limited knowledge you've just discovered the holy grail of body building all on your own?

Its a nice idea I know but you do seem some what blinkered into only believing and seeing what you want to about this subject.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

benki11 said:


> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1743-6109.2005.00075.x/abstract


Conclusions.? *Low dose clomiphene citrate is effective in elevating serum testosterone levels and improving the testosterone/estadiol ratio in men with hypogonadism.* This therapy represents an alternative to testosterone therapy by stimulating the endogenous androgen production pathway. Shabsigh A, Kang Y, Shabsign R, Gonzalez M, Liberson G, Fisch H, and Goluboff E. Clomiphene citrate effects on testosterone/estrogen ratio in male hypogonadism. J Sex Med 2005;2:716-721.

The part in bold seems to of been over looked when putting this forward as evidence to support ur claims?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> No it is not! But it used by many as its intended and successfully.
> 
> Breaking it down to one simple statement from your first post if clomid was so wonderful that we could just take that and get massive testosterone that was USEFUL for building muscle, do you not think that in this day and age everyone would be doing it that way!?
> 
> ...


No not on my own definitely ,and not saying it works or it doesn't I just simply asked a question!!!!

Btw I copy it and paste from this thread over here http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/629355-beyond-pct-yes-clomid-one-best-testosterone-boosters-available.html as stated in my original post!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> Conclusions.? *Low dose clomiphene citrate is effective in elevating serum testosterone levels and improving the testosterone/estadiol ratio in men with hypogonadism.* This therapy represents an alternative to testosterone therapy by stimulating the endogenous androgen production pathway. Shabsigh A, Kang Y, Shabsign R, Gonzalez M, Liberson G, Fisch H, and Goluboff E. Clomiphene citrate effects on testosterone/estrogen ratio in male hypogonadism. J Sex Med 2005;2:716-721.
> 
> The part in bold seems to of been over looked when putting this forward as evidence to support ur claims?


It just proof that Clomid on its own and without major Sideeffects can increase ones test levels by 100% or more!

Witch is great news I did t know before !


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

benki11 said:


> No not on my own definitely ,and not saying it works or it doesn't I just simply asked a question!!!!
> 
> Btw I copy it and paste from this thread over here http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/629355-beyond-pct-yes-clomid-one-best-testosterone-boosters-available.html as stated in my original post!


Oh my mistake I must of read a completely different opening post, where you made absolutely no reference to this info been regurgitated from another site and not been your words, you posted this as a statement of fact in the title then proceeded to imply it's in your conclusions.



benki11 said:


> It just proof that Clomid on its own and without major Sideeffects can increase ones test levels by 100% or more!
> 
> Witch is great news I did t know before !


Again missing the point, In men with hypogondasim.

Look I'm not having a go at you I just think your missing the bigger picture.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

clomid will raise your testosterone levels off cycle / as a standalone - as long as you dont have primary hypogonadism.

however you seem to be missing the point entirely which is you can do a much better job with AAS.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> Oh my mistake I must of read a completely different opening post, where you made absolutely no reference to this info been regurgitated from another site and not been your words, you posted this as a statement of fact in the title then proceeded to imply it's in your conclusions.
> 
> Again missing the point, In men with hypogondasim.
> 
> Look I'm not having a go at you I just think your missing the bigger picture.


ps

Copy and paste from web!!

was 't created by me

So guys what do you think about it???

Love to hear Hacskiii and Ausbuilt opinion(check opening post again)

And you think it would boost test levels only in man with

hypogondasim,why not in somebody without ?I just don t see why not?


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

If your boys are not able to produce which means you are primary, clomid will not help you with raising test levels.

If you did want to go this method why not ditch clomid and use HCG instead? Much better in the way it works, as opposed to clomid. If this is something for long term use then HCG is probably the better option. Once again will only work if you are not primary.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

benki11 said:


> ps
> 
> Copy and paste from web!!
> 
> ...


Right wasn't very clear was it 

Not saying that it doesnt, BUT by how much and to what use that is so very individual and academic you simply can't say to everyone that it's the answer we've been looking for as clearly it isn't.

As has been said by many already you seem to not want to see the bigger picture, in a nut shell it's not worth doing


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> Right wasn't very clear was it
> 
> Not saying that it doesnt, BUT by how much and to what use that is so very individual and academic you simply can't say to everyone that it's the answer we've been looking for as clearly it isn't.
> 
> As has been said by many already you seem to not want to see the bigger picture, in a nut shell it's not worth doing


Yes that's what I am trying to do,after cycle my test is not " fully " recoverd yet 3 monts post pct !

And what I am trying to do is not to lose muscle or all of them while my tests are back ,and with my training regime I will with that kind

Of testesterone available to my body ! So if Clomid will help my recovery (pct)and boost my testlevels while still recovering (lose less muscle) and not suppres my hpta even further then it will be holy grail to me!+keep me fertile !!

That would be just CLASS


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

pugster said:


> this is the last thread regarding clomids use whist taking AAS , there was one previous to this where ausbuilt posted exactly the same links and was told exactly the same thing- his links had nothing to do with the question that had been asked.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/199580-clomid-eod-same-running-hcg-eod.html
> 
> ...


Good point, well made. That is me in my AVI - otherwise I would have got one with biceps, wouldn't I?

If you look at my "How I used steroids to fix a burn in 7 days" post, you even get to see my face. And a photo of my wife, loading live ammunition into a pistol, her usually ****** thai eyes becoming square at the beginning of a paranoid episode.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

maybe some maths will help?

ok so clomid - taken by someone not on cycle and who doesnt have primary hypogonadism will raise test levels 100 % -great news i hear you cheer , well the average man produces around 5-7mg day (say top end 49mg week ,hell round it up to 50mg its easier math) , so we get a 100% increase taking clomid making it.....100 mg week

now for comparison most starter AAS cycles are 600mg week -say test e , you lose abit with ester weight so say 560mg pure hormone , i think you will agree 560mg is alot more than 100mg , end result- dont waste your money or time using it for BB purposes on its own.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> Good point, well made. That is me in my AVI - otherwise I would have got one with biceps, wouldn't I?
> 
> If you look at my "How I used steroids to fix a burn in 7 days" post, you even get to see my face. And a photo of my wife, loading live ammunition into a pistol, her usually ****** thai eyes becoming square at the beginning of a paranoid episode.


anyway, nevermind disagreeing with me on stuff, have you found a ugl test pp yet?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

pugster said:


> maybe some maths will help?
> 
> ok so clomid - taken by someone not on cycle and who doesnt have primary hypogonadism will raise test levels 100 % -great news i hear you cheer , well the average man produces around 5-7mg day (say top end 49mg week ,hell round it up to 50mg its easier math) , so we get a 100% increase taking clomid making it.....100 mg week
> 
> now for comparison most starter AAS cycles are 600mg week -say test e , you lose abit with ester weight so say 560mg pure hormone , i think you will agree 560mg is alot more than 100mg , end result- dont waste your money or time using it for BB purposes on its own.


Yeah but until you natural test production is low ( as mine is right now )7 nmol and I don't wanna suppres it even more with test,clomid if boost test levels by 100% or more would be better then nothing and helps with recovery(pct ) anyways and with fertility so I can have another kid makes great news for me !I don t see why don't you understand what am I saying to you ?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I recon HCG and clomid would be good to do together.

people say that "HCG aromatises", but of course it doesn't, how could it? But the testosterone that HCG makes does aromatise more than injected testosterone. The reason for this is because the test is made in your balls, and you also have a lot of aromatase in your nads. A testosterone molecule, unlikely to be "bound" yet by SHBG because its 10 seconds old, is more likely to encounter the enzyme and get turned into "girl juice".

This estrogen can then go on to suppress your own LH production. If you hide it with Clomid, your HPTA won't notice it and the negative feedback loop is prevented. Your chuddies can't tell the difference between lutenising hormone and human chorionic gonadotrophin, because they look nearly the same. And also because your balls are idiots. Why do they move around like that, in that creepy way, when you breathe? Idiots!

I do agree with the main thrust of this post. Clomid is one of the best testosterone boosters available. Its also reputed to increase seminal volume, which is why "cumshot king" Peter North uses it.

If you don't know who peter North is, do a google image search, and you'll realise you've admired his work a hundred times. Usually POV-style, on a pretty woman's face. His own hair never gets messed up, but his co-actress usually looks like hers has been dunked into a bucket of wallpaper paste.

Clomid. shame its not as side effect-free as tamoxifen. I've lost count of the number of big grown men on here weeping like a girl with PMT


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

benki11 said:


> Yeah but until you natural test production is low ( as mine is right now )7 nmol and I don't wanna suppres it even more with test,clomid if boost test levels by 100% or more would be better then nothing and helps with recovery(pct ) anyways and with fertility so I can have another kid makes great news for me !I don t see why don't you understand what am I saying to you ?


so you are saying use clomid on pct? , using clomid in pct isnt...erm...a very new concept you realise?

*or are you saying you have hypogonadism but dont want to take testosterone as you dont want to lower your chances of having children? , if so many ppl taking test get there wives/girlfriends pregnant, plus you can also stop the TRT when you want to try for kids then jump on clomid and use it as it was originally intended and used for in the UK - as a male fertiltiy drug.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> I recon HCG and clomid would be good to do together.
> 
> *people say that "HCG aromatises", but of course it doesn't, how could it?* But the testosterone that HCG makes does aromatise more than injected testosterone. The reason for this is because the test is made in your balls, and you also have a lot of aromatase in your nads. A testosterone molecule, unlikely to be "bound" yet by SHBG because its 10 seconds old, is more likely to encounter the enzyme and get turned into "girl juice".
> 
> This estrogen can then go on to suppress your own LH production. If you hide it with Clomid, your HPTA won't notice it and the negative feedback loop is prevented. Your chuddies can't tell the difference between lutenising hormone and human chorionic gonadotrophin, because they look nearly the same. And also because your balls are idiots. Why do they move around like that, in that creepy way, when you breathe? Idiots!


im pretty sure people say 'HCG increases aromatase enzyme expression' which would account for the increase in oestrogen


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

pugster said:


> so you are saying use clomid on pct? , using clomid in pct isnt...erm...a very new concept you realise?


NOOOO

used Clomid as bridge between cycles ,ok extended PCT if you wanna put it that way!

Not because I don't wanna trt just simply I think after longer cycles you need longer time to recover your hpta so if clomid helps to boost test levels why not use it as simply test booster in between cycles


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

@Zorrin

Girl juice  love it


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

benki11 said:


> NOOOO
> 
> used Clomid as bridge between cycles ,ok extended PCT if you wanna put it that way!
> 
> Not because I don't wanna trt just simply I think after longer cycles you need longer time to recover your hpta so if clomid helps to boost test levels why not use it as simply test booster in between cycles


because if you are using clomid you arent letting yourself naturally recover ,a pct is to give your HPTA a kick up the ar5e -not replace it.

*jesus christ this is hard work and im not getting paid.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

pugster said:


> anyway, nevermind disagreeing with me on stuff, have you found a ugl test pp yet?


A homebrewer says he will sort me out with a couple of sources for the powder that have actually delivered, i just haven't got back to him yet. He's sticking to the letter of the rules and doing it by email rather than PM, and I've forgotten my password.

Then I'm going to make my own, and be my guinea pig. If it doesn't kill me, I'll send you some for free.

Whenever I'm learning to make something illegal or semi-legal, I usually spend years making it before I consider selling it. I'd be embarrassed if it wasn't the absolute best.

Mrs Zorrin always wanted me to cut my "product" with MSM. She was always tempted to cut the price of an hour with one of her girls when the phone was quiet, and I'd have to tell her "if you go chasing the bottom of the market, you'll end up in the bottom of the market. Don't be "Happy Shopper" or LIDL. Be "Sainsburies Taste the Difference" or better.

It will be years before you see any Zorrin Drax injectibles, but you can bet that I'll be trying every combo of carrier oil and production method. I'm only going to do new and unusual stuff, too, which needs more trial and error. We don't need yet another test E. At least I don't.

i want test phenyl prop. I want turinabol enanthate injectible. I want injectible superdrol. 1-testosterone tablets. That kind of thing, that for some reason nobody is producing.


----------



## nanob0t (May 25, 2011)

troll!!! X)


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

benki11 said:


> Yes that's what I am trying to do,after cycle my test is not " fully " recoverd yet 3 monts post pct !
> 
> And what I am trying to do is not to lose muscle or all of them while my tests are back ,and with my training regime I will with that kind
> 
> ...


 :lol: , i'm not even going to bother.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

benki11 said:


> NOOOO
> 
> used Clomid as bridge between cycles ,ok extended PCT if you wanna put it that way!
> 
> Not because I don't wanna trt just simply I think after longer cycles you need longer time to recover your hpta so if clomid helps to boost test levels why not use it as simply test booster in between cycles


jeeeeeeeeeeeeezuz, get a grip and read a bit about basic endocrinology.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mars said:


> jeeeeeeeeeeeeezuz, get a grip and read a bit about basic endocrinology.


Just making conversation and learning btw,I am not doctor ,but not trol as well (@nanob0t)

Just going by this thread here http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/629355-beyond-pct-yes-clomid-one-best-testosterone-boosters-available.html and thought why not a make a thread and learn better here at "my" Forum!

No need for insults

Thanks

PS

No offense Mars but you should learn from Ausbuilt and Hackskiii!

They are always nice and polite and really try to help people with less knowledge


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

here another study on nolvadex as well

http://www.ergo-log.com/nolvabest.html


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nothing suggests clomid on cycle will be as good as hCG, as hCG directly stimulates the leydig cells to produce testosterone.

I have seen blood work post cycle where guys use hCG, clomid, and nolva.

LH is at lowest detectable values, while testosterone will be in range and some may be over range looking at blood work from guys.

This is a clear indication that hCG does work, and there is a study where they used guys on test E, and took intra-testicular testosterone to test what is going on inside the nuts.

at 250iu EOD guys had 93% ITT levels

At 125iu it was something like 75% of ITT levels

at 500iu EOD it was something like 125% of ITT levels, I have the study somewhere.

That shows that stimulation of the leydig cells to produce ITT during exogenous administration testicular function is there.

Using hCG and clomid suggests clomid does nothing while on hCG, which pretty much looks like LH wont be a factor if taking clomid during a cycle.

FSH on the other hand I feel may move in the positive direction.

Will clomid help to keep testicular function, nah.

Will hCG taken at 500iu twice a week keep testicular function?

Yah, and probably about 93%.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Clomids great makes my cum like water & huge volume

Feel like peter north


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

HDU said:


> Clomids great makes my cum like water & huge volume
> 
> Feel like peter north


at what dose?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

mlc2010 said:


> at what dose?


Not sure when I was on 100mg 2 weeks in I noticed I'm not sure what dose it would purely be just for the cum effects etc, maybe @aqualang or @hackskii @Pscarb can help. I was thinking 25mg every say maybe.. @aqualung @Hotdog147

Supposedly HCG is supposed to be even better but I didn't see anything


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

@HDU -why exactly are you taking clomid ? and how come this old thread got resurrected?

as hackskii has already said, the mechanism of action is different for HCG and clomid , HCG acts directly on the testes and clomid fools your body into thinking you have no E2 (it cuts into the feedback loop) , personally i dont think you should be taking a powerful drug like clomid simply to increase seminal volume - but i guess thats a personal choice.

HCG mimics LH and act directly

Clomid fools the body into thinking it has no E2 - the only way for a male to have E2 is by the aromatase action of testosterone so the HPTA kicks out LH/FSH to produce testosoterone , tho because you are on cycle you already have a ****load of test in your system so in effect you are just confusing the **** out of your own body.

as i said at the start of this thread 2 years ago (under my old username pugster), using clomid for training is pointless , as the amount of extra test you will produce is nothing compared to what you would have in your system while on cycle and most people dont tolerate clomid very well.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

aqualung said:


> @HDU -why exactly are you taking clomid ? and how come this old thread got resurrected?
> 
> as hackskii has already said, the mechanism of action is different for HCG and clomid , HCG acts directly on the testes and clomid fools your body into thinking you have no E2 (it cuts into the feedback loop) , personally i dont think you should be taking a powerful drug like clomid simply to increase seminal volume - but i guess thats a personal choice.
> 
> ...


^^THIS^^


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

aqualung said:


> @HDU -why exactly are you taking clomid ? and how come this old thread got resurrected?
> 
> as hackskii has already said, the mechanism of action is different for HCG and clomid , HCG acts directly on the testes and clomid fools your body into thinking you have no E2 (it cuts into the feedback loop) , personally i dont think you should be taking a powerful drug like clomid simply to increase seminal volume - but i guess thats a personal choice.
> 
> ...


what about using it off cycle till the next cycle (bridging) to hold up gains made on cycle


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Arc said:


> what about using it off cycle till the next cycle (bridging) to hold up gains made on cycle


whats the point of forcing a PCT on yourself and the **** that comes with it for a short bridge when you can just give yourself a TRT dose and carry on as normal ?

if you are taking 4 months off do a PCT (use HCG up to your PCT)

if you are taking 4/6 weeks off do a TRT dose and carry on as normal (use HCG thruout)


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

aqualung said:


> whats the point of forcing a PCT on yourself and the **** that comes with it for a short bridge when you can just give yourself a TRT dose and carry on as normal ?
> 
> if you are taking 4 months off do a PCT (use HCG up to your PCT)
> 
> *if you are taking 4/6 weeks off do a TRT dose and carry on as normal (use HCG thruout)*


you mean blast and cruise, well opposite to blast and cruise the use of clomid as bridge will get HPTA working again (not being shutdown for so long) while having test levels at upper normal range to hold gains till my next cycle starts

someone may need to take a rest from hcg


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

I was told by a guy that B&C's that when he blasts he runs either nolva or clomid and it results in less atrophy than without.

On this advice I used nolva on my last cycle and noticed considerably less atrophy than my previous cycle without nolva.

What do you think chaps?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Arc said:


> you mean blast and cruise, well opposite to blast and cruise the use of clomid as bridge will get HPTA working again (not being shutdown for so long) while having test levels at upper normal range to hold gains till my next cycle start
> 
> someone may need to take a rest from hcg


yes but by using clomid you are not bridging , you are forcing a PCT , AFAIK bridging is the term used for switching between compounds at different dosages to give your body a rest from a high dosage compound, not restarting your own system (which is what taking clomid will do)

low dosage HCG taken continuously has been used in TRT in the U.S alongside test shots and shown not to cause desensitisation at low level.

* all else i can say is give it a try and let us know , i guess it mostly depends on your own reaction to clomid , most people want to be on it as little as possible.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Aside from clomid boosting hypogonadal guys to normal due to AAS use, it is not used for test boosting.

And at the very least gains would be tame at best.

Using clomid between cycles would not warrant any more gains in-between cycles than creatine.

Having gonadotropins elevated over prolonged periods of time in my opinion would not be a wise move.

Clomid is not like hCG, it won't do much used during a cycle where negative feedback would overwhelm the hypothalamus long before clomid acted on it.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Nothing suggests clomid on cycle will be as good as hCG, as hCG directly stimulates the leydig cells to produce testosterone.
> 
> I have seen blood work post cycle where guys use hCG, clomid, and nolva.
> 
> ...


How much clomid do you recommend during cycle and hcg for fsh? Iv seen on usa forums a lot use 50mg e5-7days, over here it seems to be 50mg ed...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

stone14 said:


> How much clomid do you recommend during cycle and hcg for fsh? Iv seen on usa forums a lot use 50mg e5-7days, over here it seems to be 50mg ed...


Well, hCG would be 500iu twice a week throughout.

Clomid although it may move FSH I generally would not recommend, certainly not at 50mg per day that over time would or could give vision issues.

Probably 25mg EOD would be better, but again, nobody knows what that would do to help if any.


----------

